# ehMac member running for Toronto City Council



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

Good day all,

Based on a few threads here on ehMac, and a recent West Wing marathon, I've decided to try my hand at politics.

I also log in as Matt of Carbon Computing, but am going to be using a different login for the run of my campaign.

I'm running in Ward 32 Beaches-East York. My question is, what issues are important to the people of Toronto? I know what I would like to see changed and improved. I would love to get some feedback so I know what to base my campaign on.

Let me know!

Sincerely,
Matt Williams
[email protected]


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not in your riding, but good luck. I hope you do us ehMacers proud.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Matt, I wish you well, and I can understand why you wouldn't use your Carbonation login, but I've never been fond of two things in this regard:

1) forum members who have multiple usernames, unless they are forum administrators.

2) politicians who act like they are already elected. For me, "City Councillor Williams" has this effect.

With respect to asking what people's issues are: it seems to me that as admirable as it is to want to base your campaign on the things that people want, what if you find out that people are mostly happy with the way things have been run in your particular ward? Will you quit the race and let the incumbent carry on (if they happen to be running again)? It seems like the time for reflection and motivation was before you threw your hat into the ring. Your website reflects this too: nothing of substance, just a donation request.

Hope this helps, and kudos to someone who wants to make (some unspecified) things better.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Goodluck Matt!

HowEver (or anyone else), regarding your comment on letting the incumbent win -- why do people conceed in the first place? What is the benefit of this?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Running for office is not just admirable, it is a huge self-sacrifice no matter what the intent of the person running. Matt is to be commended and congratulated for putting himself out there in a way that few people ever do. My points should be seen as minor but it did strike me that running for office before you know why you are running seems to require a backwards rationale.



dona83 said:


> Goodluck Matt!
> 
> HowEver (or anyone else), regarding your comment on letting the incumbent win -- why do people conceed in the first place? What is the benefit of this?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Good luck in your campaign.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

I do have personal reasons why I am running. I also know that to be elected, I have to appeal to the majority of voters. I will have to balance what I believe in with what the people want. I can promise I won't want all citizens to wear name tags.

To go into an election based only on personal views without knowing what the people want is very arrogant. I know that the issues are different for everybody. I want to see the TTC improve, but if 99% of my constituents think the TTC is just fine, it would be a waste of my time to campaign on this issue.

So please, let me know what issues you feel are important to the city of Toronto. Toronto is much more than the sum of its wards. Even if you don't live in Ward 32, I want to hear your opinion.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Bonne Chance, 
City Councillor Williams!!
:clap:


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

> To go into an election based only on personal views without knowing what the people want is very arrogant.


I don't find that arrogant at all. Tell us your views and if we agree we'll vote for you. I far prefer that to someone who won't decide how they like their morning eggs until they see an opinion poll on the subject.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

Fink-Nottle said:


> I don't find that arrogant at all. Tell us your views and if we agree we'll vote for you. I far prefer that to someone who won't decide how they like their morning eggs until they see an opinion poll on the subject.


I like my eggs over easy. I like to soak up the yoke with whole-toast, buttered.

Being a city councillor is a job, just like everything else. I have to answer to the people who vote for me.

I won't know what's important to my constituents until you tell me what is important to you. I'm not going to waste your time or mine fighting to fill in a pothole on Woodbine Ave if people would rather have me working to clean up the beach.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

City Councillor Williams said:


> I like my eggs over easy. I like to soak up the yoke with whole-toast, buttered.


Good answer! 1 point to Williams!


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

You have my utmost respect for throwing your hat into that ring. It's a lousy thankless job and I respect those who take it on.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I want you to educate Torontonians (or at least people in your riding) about us westerners, and that everything in this solar system revolves around the sun... and Toronto ain't that sun.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dona83 said:


> I want you to educate Torontonians (or at least people in your riding) about us westerners, and that everything in this solar system revolves around the sun... and Toronto ain't that sun.


Yes it is.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

dona83 said:


> I want you to educate Torontonians (or at least people in your riding) about us westerners, and that everything in this solar system revolves around the sun... and Toronto ain't that sun.


Of course everything doesn't revolve around Toronto. My science book even shows me that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, you just linked us to this picture:












ehMax said:


> Yes it is.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Ooookay, let us begin:

1. Spend another $100,000 and change the street signs back to "The Beaches" from the arrogant and snobbish, "*THE* Beach".

2. Get rid of streetcars from Bathurst, St. Clair, Spadina, King and College/Carlton and replace them with EnviroBuses. Leave them on Dundas and Queen for the tourists...if any.

3. Build a 'green' incinerator to get rid of Toronto's garbage problem *AND* provide electricity.

4. *DON'T* tear down the Gardiner.

5. Get rid of every single speed bump in the city.

6. Reprogramme the traffic computer to actually move traffic and not impede it.

7. Don't buckle under to public unions. Especially the garbage collectors.

8. Stop pretending we're world class, because we have ethnic restaurants and many shopping malls. Toronto is nothing but an overgrown village, with residents to match.

9. Start charging entry fees to 905'ers who come here each day to work, but not to spend.

10. and finally....I wish you all the best. Good luck!


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

_1. Spend another $100,000 and change the street signs back to "The Beaches" from the arrogant and snobbish, "*THE* Beach"._
I never understood why it was changed.

_2. Get rid of streetcars from Bathurst, St. Clair, Spadina, King and College/Carlton and replace them with EnviroBuses. Leave them on Dundas and Queen for the tourists...if any._
Will have to look at the cost benefits / environmental impact / people moving capacity.
_
3. Build a 'green' incinerator to get rid of Toronto's garbage problem *AND* provide electricity.
_
I fully support a quality incinerator. We aren't solving any problem by trying to find bigger hole to bury our garbage in.
_
4. *DON'T* tear down the Gardiner._
I wouldn't dream of it. How would people from the west end get to the beaches?
_
5. Get rid of every single speed bump in the city._
I like jumping my mountain bike over the speed bumps on some of the side streets around me.

_6. Reprogramme the traffic computer to actually move traffic and not impede it._
Smarter technology for traffic management is definitely needed.

_7. Don't buckle under to public unions. Especially the garbage collectors._
I don't like to be bullied.

_8. Stop pretending we're world class, because we have ethnic restaurants and many shopping malls. Toronto is nothing but an overgrown village, with residents to match._
Doesn't mean we can't strive to be.

_9. Start charging entry fees to 905'ers who come here each day to work, but not to spend.
_
Finding alternate revenue sources for the city would help stabalize property taxes and allow for improvements.

_10. and finally....I wish you all the best. Good luck!_
Thanks. I'll take as much luck as I can get.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> 2. Get rid of streetcars from Bathurst, St. Clair, Spadina, King and College/Carlton and replace them with EnviroBuses. Leave them on Dundas and Queen for the tourists...if any.
> Will have to look at the cost benefits / environmental impact / people moving capacity.


don't forget to include the cost of tearing up the roads every few years since the new streetcars are TWICE as heavy as the old one
not to mention the added traffic congestion when those roads are torn up


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Please.... do NOT keep the streetcars on Queen St. Show the tourists a picture of one.

Do something about aggressive pan handlers. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd have the next one that grabs me charged with assault.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't know... I'm starting to wonder how serious this is. If it's for real, I wish Matt well, but... I'm close to calling BS. It's fun BS, no doubt, but the idea that a city hall run with any hope of succeeding could be kickstarted this way ran out of credibility for me when Matt answered the 10 points a couple of posts back. He could be the next poster boy for talking out of only one side of one's mouth, or he could be the candidate most in need of a public relations advisor this side of Genghis Khan.

And this is what Matt's plank-free, donation by PayPal campaign is up against: the Deputy Mayor, Sandra Bussin, has confirmed she is running for re-election:

http://www.sandrabussin.ca/












> *Profile*
> Sandra Bussin is currently serving a second term as City Councillor for Beaches-East York (South). Prior to her election to City Council, Councillor Bussin served three terms as a Public School Trustee for East Toronto, beginning in 1988. A qualified secondary school teacher, Ms. Bussin was previously employed, for 15 years, as a writer and researcher for Members of the Ontario Legislature.
> 
> Councillor Bussin's long record of community service includes fundraising for the East General Hospital and local families in need, the Canadian Cancer Society, the Canadian National Institute for the Blind, and the Lions Club. In addition, Councillor Bussin volunteers as a member of the Board for the DARE Arts Foundation and is a member of the Toronto East Lions Club.
> ...


http://www.toronto.ca/councillors/bussin1.htm



> Described as "the unstoppable Sandra Bussin", by Toronto Sun columnist Sue-Anne Levy, Deputy Mayor Sandra Bussin is passionate about providing excellent community service. Elected in 1997 to the first Council of the newly amalgamated City of Toronto, Sandra is serving her third term as City Councillor for Ward 32, Beaches-East York. Councillor Bussin also serves as Deputy Mayor for the City of Toronto. A former educator and public School Trustee, Sandra has a long record of public service, including 15 years as a senior political advisor at the Provincial Legislature.
> 
> Deputy Mayor Bussin is Chair of the Roundtable for a Clean and Beautiful City, which promotes Toronto's beautification and promotion of citizen engagement to achieve community improvements. As well, she is Co-Chair with Mayor David Miller of the Employee and Labour Relations Committee, in which positive work place values are promoted in keeping with the City's People Strategy. Sandra Bussin is a Toronto Transit Commissioner and a member of the Policy and Finance Committee, member of the Budget Committee and the Mayor's Designate as Chair of the Corporations Nominating Panel.
> 
> ...


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

kps said:


> 5. Get rid of every single speed bump in the city.


Hear, hear!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

kps said:


> 4. DON'T tear down the Gardiner.


I dunno... I really like what they've done in Boston with "The Big Dig". They took all the highways that run downtown, and dug them underground. The space above is now parklands in downtown. Put the Gardiner underground (XM put repeaters please) and I think it can give us a very attractive facelift to our waterfront.

Hey, I had to put up with the construction from the HOV lanes on the DVP. I can stand a few more years of bad traffic downtown if it's a good long-term improvement. Our kids will thank us.



> 9. Start charging entry fees to 905'ers who come here each day to work, but not to spend.


Good election promise. Because then the people who get screwed over can't have a say. They can only quit their jobs and work for companies in the 905 in Markham, Woodbridge and Mississauga, and then companies within Toronto start hiring people in Toronto, or move their businesses outside Toronto to get back their employees. Then the City LOSES taxdollars when their business tenants are gone. Too risky a move.



> 10. and finally....I wish you all the best. Good luck!


Hey! Something we agree on! Woot woot!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

T-hill said:


> I dunno... I really like what they've done in Boston with "The Big Dig". They took all the highways that run downtown, and dug them underground.


This city will never be able to afford anything even close to that. 


Point 9, about charging entry fees was very much tongue-in-cheek, as are some others. A shot at a council proposal to make the Gardiner a toll road which was presented a little while ago. On one hand, they want to turn it into a money maker and on the other, they want to tear it down...:lmao: 

If I have to be serious for a moment, then my major concerns are the city's financial situation and the way Miller and council are handling it. 

The rampant, unchecked development. Aside from the ambitious (30yr) portlands project, there doesn't seem to be any comprehensive city plan in terms of infrastructure, transportation or development. Our great mayor want's people to bike or walk to the TTC, yet many neighbourhoods don't have sidewalks or bus service. It's amazing how they can tear down a corner gas station and fit a whole condo project into that small lot.

City services are another major issue for me. My property taxes continue to increase, yet services are continually being decreased. 

Toronto has been in a gradual decline since amalgamation. I can only blame it on short sighted councils and ineffective mayors. We lack leadership and what we need is a visionary that can make this city into what it strives to be and keep it within budget. A tall order, I know.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

adagio said:


> Please.... do NOT keep the streetcars on Queen St. Show the tourists a picture of one.
> 
> Do something about aggressive pan handlers. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd have the next one that grabs me charged with assault.


get rid of streetcars before you worry about pan handlers
streetcars cause far more upset


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Being a resident in Beaches-East York (until August 31st at least) there are a few things that bother me but they are far too big an issue for one city councillor to do anything about, not even the mayor. Unfortunately the political system in this city is a farce and that is why we have a terrible transit system, no co-ordinated development plan and a road system that is on the brink of collapse.

Things need to change and granted Mayor Miller has been trying but having to deal with all the councillors and 2 levels of government above him stands our city no chance I'm afraid. I think the Olympics would have been the only way Toronto would have been able to find some focus in sorting out our mess. 

This could be a truly wonderful city if someone had the will and the power to push things through that may not be entirely popular with everyone but was for the benefit of the city as a whole and for the future prosperity of this city.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> _
> 3. Build a 'green' incinerator to get rid of Toronto's garbage problem *AND* provide electricity.
> _
> I fully support a quality incinerator. We aren't solving any problem by trying to find bigger hole to bury our garbage in.


Do what Ottawa's doing, get a private company to build a plasma gasification waste plant. (I think this is what he meant by "green" incinerator) http://www.ottawabusinessjournal.com/289092599152489.php


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

1. Stop harassing the Toronto Port Authority.
2. Get rid of the squatters on the islands.
3. End condo construction on the waterfront.
4. Send Miller on a 5 year fact finding mission to Uzbekistan and Laos. 
5. See 1.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

T-hill said:


> I really like what they've done in Boston with "The Big Dig".


I take that back! :yikes: 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060711/ap_on_re_us/big_dig_death_20

I repeat: :yikes:


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

Trevor... said:


> 3. End condo construction on the waterfront.


Why? Given a choice between vacant land with rotting industrial buildings and new condos, I'll take the condos.

The city of Toronto has had years to come up with some plan to improve the waterfront. So far the most improvement has been done by private developers.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm sorry but why would there be suspended concrete slabs that serve no purpose to the structural integrity of the tunnel? If it was a concrete roof or cap then I'd understand but there is just no reason there should be a concrete ceiling. This is poor engineering and I hope whichever group is responsible for this reckless design or installation be held liable and their professional registrations revoked. I am a mechanical engineering technologist, above all things safety is no. 1 priority.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

City Councillor Williams said:


> Why? Given a choice between vacant land with rotting industrial buildings and new condos, I'll take the condos.
> 
> The city of Toronto has had years to come up with some plan to improve the waterfront. So far the most improvement has been done by private developers.


The problem isn't so much the condos as it is their residents, introducing a large population into an under-developed area will give that population disruptive influence over the development. 

NIMBY to the Nth degree, just ask the Port Authority.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> The rampant, unchecked development. Aside from the ambitious (30yr) portlands project, there doesn't seem to be any comprehensive city plan in terms of infrastructure, transportation or development. Our great mayor want's people to bike or walk to the TTC, yet many neighbourhoods don't have sidewalks or bus service. It's amazing how they can tear down a corner gas station and fit a whole condo project into that small lot.


don't worry, all the specuvestors will get blown up with the interest rate hikes, thus putting an end to the rampant speculation that is fueling the condo boom. city council won't have to lift a finger to stop all of this 'development'. not that city council could have done anything anyway. they're fairly useless.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

scratch that. just read in the globe that the central bank is shying away from the aggressive rate hikes we've seen south of the border.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Another talking point, though not in the Beaches: the idiotic street widening on St. Clair. This destructive, time-consuming and pointless endeavor is closing large parts of the street during the construction, and will inevitably slow commerce in the construction areas. After its done, the sidewalks will be narrow, instead of the nice and wide sidewalks we have now. In the end, I can't see why street car-only lanes are needed... They should be changed to bio-buses, or electric buses anyway.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> Why? Given a choice between vacant land with rotting industrial buildings and new condos, I'll take the condos.


Maybe I'll ask you, do you have any idea what the problem is with the condo developments on the lakeshore? You may fit right in with some other members of council, holding opinions without knowing what you're talking about, but its nothing to be proud of.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

nxnw said:


> Maybe I'll ask you, do you have any idea what the problem is with the condo developments on the lakeshore? You may fit right in with some other members of council, holding opinions without knowing what you're talking about, but its nothing to be proud of.


It's actually funny. I had this conversation with friends over dinner a few weeks back.

I'm sure anybody can find something wrong with anything if they put their mind to it. I've thought about the negatives. I've also thought about the positives.

It moves people into the core of the city. Population density is good for the environment. Condos are more energy efficient than houses. Condos allow more people to take up less space, requiring less destruction of green land. People who live in the downtown core are more likely to use public transit, reducing care emmissions. Those who do use their car travel shorter distances to and from work. Less road congestion on the major highways.

Every day the 401 and QEW get clogged as people try to pour into the city to get to work. The 905ers have their inexpensive, large houses, as they slowly suck up environmental resources.

Our downtown core is one to be very proud of. Take a look at how many cities have lost the battle to urban sprawl. Their downtown cores become wastelands riddled with crime and poverty. Toronto has managed to avoid this so far. Condo development has helped. It puts homeowners downtown.

So please, what is the bad side to all this?


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

The issue is not whether condos are bad or whether downtown condos are bad. Intensification is important. The issue is the waterfront. Do you have any idea of what the problem is with the condos already built on the waterfront?

I don't believe that intelligent public policy can be informed by a discussion with some friends over dinner. Maybe you should be doing some reading and educating yourself on the issues, rather than just expressing platitudes and uninformed opinions.

I'm sorry if this seems harsh. Others will be harsher.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> Why? Given a choice between vacant land with rotting industrial buildings and new condos, I'll take the condos.
> 
> The city of Toronto has had years to come up with some plan to improve the waterfront. So far the most improvement has been done by private developers.


you mean the watefront that i cannot see even when perched on the gardiner?
perhaps you mean the waterfront that i can see on my annual visit to the top of the CN tower?

how about some parkland along the waterfront like the sunnyside area?
but i guess developers cannot charge bigger dollars and then offer bigger bribes to politicians if their condos aren't right next to the waterfront, eh?


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

nxnw said:


> The issue is the waterfront. Do you have any idea of what the problem is with the condos already built on the waterfront?


None. Prove me wrong.



nxnw said:


> I don't believe that intelligent public policy can be informed by a discussion with some friends over dinner. Maybe you should be doing some reading and educating yourself on the issues, rather than just expressing platitudes and uninformed opinions.


You are implying that I haven't already done so.



nxnw said:


> I'm sorry if this seems harsh. Others will be harsher.


Of that I have no doubt. I expect to be attacked from all sides. All politicians are.



MACSPECTRUM said:


> you mean the watefront that i cannot see even when perched on the gardiner?
> perhaps you mean the waterfront that i can see on my annual visit to the top of the CN tower?


Explain to me why it is so important to see the waterfront from the Gardiner? What makes the waterfront so important? Because it's water?



MACSPECTRUM said:


> how about some parkland along the waterfront like the sunnyside area?
> but i guess developers cannot charge bigger dollars and then offer bigger bribes to politicians if their condos aren't right next to the waterfront, eh?


Why is parkland along the waterfront so important? It's not. Sure, it looks nice. Sure a few citizens get to enjoy it, but in reality, it does not help the city. It makes more sense to use the land for tourist attractions, condos, and commercial development. These things will generate revenue for the city. Money the city needs desperately.

Toronto already has some great parkland along the waterfront that is sorely underdeveloped. Sunnyside is a prime example of this. Let's fix what we have instead of ignoring the problems and trying again in a different location.

As much as people claim to love the water, in reality we can't maintain the beaches we have. All to often the water is polluted making it dangerous for swimmers. Let's get some money and set up regulations to help clean up the problem.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> you mean the watefront that i cannot see even when perched on the gardiner?
> perhaps you mean the waterfront that i can see on my annual visit to the top of the CN tower?
> 
> how about some parkland along the waterfront like the sunnyside area?
> but i guess developers cannot charge bigger dollars and then offer bigger bribes to politicians if their condos aren't right next to the waterfront, eh?


So get a condo and quit bellyaching.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> Why is parkland along the waterfront so important? It's not. Sure, it looks nice. Sure a few citizens get to enjoy it, but in reality, it does not help the city. It makes more sense to use the land for tourist attractions, condos, and commercial development. These things will generate revenue for the city. Money the city needs desperately.


Now here's a politician who would absolutely not get my vote if he were running in a place where I could vote for him.

I lived in Toronto about 15 years ago. The shortage of public access to waterfront amenities was a crying shame at that time, and I can only imagine how much worse the situation is now if some of the posts here are to be believed. Even much-maligned Hamilton was in better shape than Toronto in this respect back in the early/mid 90s! (I have no idea how Hamilton is doing now.) 

The idea is simple: in a waterfront city, it's important for the people to have access to waterfront recreation. It's part of making the city liveable and enjoyable. It's a way to cool down in the summer, it's aesthetically pleasing, it's....fun! Urban residents *need* fun, relaxation and aesthetic pleasure to relieve the stresses of urban life, and they need some free opportunities to enjoy those amenities. (Though I have nothing against the rich having their marinas, or there being paid attractions on the waterfront as part of the overall mix of amenities.)

To say, "well, the water's polluted and only x% of people will use it anyway...let's pave it and bring it into the tax base instead" is incredibly short-sighted and takes an absurdly simplistic view of urban life. A liveable, pleasant city needs greenery and water. It needs to have its pollution cleaned up -- capitulation to pollution is the Worst. Election. Slogan. Ever. And if you think people don't need or want a liveable, pleasant city, but would pave it all in exchange for a super-efficient money-maker of a city, then I encourage you to trumpet that idea in your stump speech. Please, please do. 

My goodness, if deeply indebted, relative-economic-weakling Montreal can make parts of the St. Lawrence swimmable in only 20 years and convert its Old Port into a five-million-annual-visits attraction -- with a mix of free and paid activities, but no admission fee -- in the same 20 years, surely mighty Toronto is capable of providing its citizens with a place to enjoy an afternoon by the lake! (Yes, Montreal had federal and provincial help with all that...but it seems to me Toronto has had the same opportunities to work with other levels of government. What went wrong? My guess, correct me if I'm wrong, is that Toronto and the other levels of government invested tons of time and energy in studies, and very little in actually doing anything.)

Hey, I hear High Park is a "cost centre." Perhaps it would be better for the city to sell if off to the highest bidder, eh? That way there could be either some new condos there, or maybe a theme park that could generate revenue by charging $20 or $30 admission, and the city will get some money it desperately needs.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Hey, I hear High Park is a "cost centre." Perhaps it would be better for the city to sell if off to the highest bidder, eh? That way there could be either some new condos there,


it's already started
new condo development on the edge over looking high park
and you just know developers are pouring money into whatever coffers will accept to convert part of that "ugly useless greenspace" into profitable high density housing and lots of payola for city councillors....

let's not forget the shenanigans in toronto waterfront housing development even after some sort of moratorium was imposed
permits granted by retiring city officials - walks like a duck....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> I'm running in Ward 32 Beaches-East York. My question is, what issues are important to the people of Toronto? I know what I would like to see changed and improved. I would love to get some feedback so I know what to base my campaign on.
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> ...


I can't give you Torontocentric advice but I can give you practical advice.

Image is everything.
You'll need money and/or innovative ways to get your message across
You’ll need volunteers
Join a party or team
Get familiar with electoral laws that govern you.

If you are serious, get rid of that website design and get something that does not looks like it is a template.

Work on a simple slogan – easy to understand.
Work on a platform

Start working on your Press Releases. No matter how small the events, work the press. They have an obligation to report.

Get a project plan (we are late by most election deadlines if you are only starting now)

All this talk about lofty ideas is fine but you will get disillusioned if you think that you’ll make big changes. The deck is stacked against common sense when playing municipal politics. You’ll have to pick your battles as well as develop relationships with the “powers that be” to get anything done.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

iMatt said:


> in a waterfront city, it's important for the people to have access to waterfront recreation. It's part of making the city liveable and enjoyable. It's a way to cool down in the summer, it's aesthetically pleasing, it's....fun! Urban residents *need* fun, relaxation and aesthetic pleasure to relieve the stresses of urban life, and they need some free opportunities to enjoy those amenities. (Though I have nothing against the rich having their marinas, or there being paid attractions on the waterfront as part of the overall mix of amenities.)


It is completely unrealistic to believe that our small waterfront area is something that can easily enjoyed by 3 million + citizens. The majority of people are not going to travel from a distance just to get down to the beach. People want to stay in their neighbourhood. It makes much more sense to develop park lands throughout the city. Why should downtown people get a wonderful waterfront development while the people at Yonge and Steeles get nothing? Let's start with cleaning up the Don Valley. Imagine a clean, spacious, tree-packed park that cuts right through the center of the city. It would definitely be more accessible for more people than trying to pack them into the waterfront.



iMatt said:


> To say, "well, the water's polluted and only x% of people will use it anyway...let's pave it and bring it into the tax base instead" is incredibly short-sighted and takes an absurdly simplistic view of urban life.


I didn't say pave it. We have beaches along the waterfront that need cleaning up. We have industrial land that isn't benefitting the city. Let's clean up those two messes first.



iMatt said:


> A liveable, pleasant city needs greenery and water. It needs to have its pollution cleaned up -- capitulation to pollution is the Worst. Election. Slogan. Ever. And if you think people don't need or want a liveable, pleasant city, but would pave it all in exchange for a super-efficient money-maker of a city, then I encourage you to trumpet that idea in your stump speech. Please, please do.


I have no idea where you read that. Perhaps you are reading only what you want to read. I'm absolutely against pollution. I'm for implementing ideas that reduce pollution. Let's clean it up. Too many people get hung up on "Clean up the waterfront!". Let's clean up the beaches and parks we have. Let's clean up the Don River. Let's expand the facilities in the parks scattered throughout the city. Let's make it so people need only take a 5 minute TTC ride to enjoy some greenery. People shouldn't need to commute an hour downtown just to have a pleasant city.



iMatt said:


> My goodness, if deeply indebted, relative-economic-weakling Montreal can make parts of the St. Lawrence swimmable in only 20 years and convert its Old Port into a five-million-annual-visits attraction -- with a mix of free and paid activities, but no admission fee -- in the same 20 years, surely mighty Toronto is capable of providing its citizens with a place to enjoy an afternoon by the lake! (Yes, Montreal had federal and provincial help with all that...but it seems to me Toronto has had the same opportunities to work with other levels of government. What went wrong? My guess, correct me if I'm wrong, is that Toronto and the other levels of government invested tons of time and energy in studies, and very little in actually doing anything.)


Most likely everything did get caught up in red tape. Have you been out to Sunnyside lately? There is a massive amount of waterfront park there, right in front of High Park. Yet nobody uses it. Is it too hard to get too? Are the facilities pathetic? Does nobody care because the water is disgusting? Most likely all three. So lets fix that mess. Let's make Sunnyside to the west end what the Beaches are for the east end.



iMatt said:


> Hey, I hear High Park is a "cost centre." Perhaps it would be better for the city to sell if off to the highest bidder, eh? That way there could be either some new condos there, or maybe a theme park that could generate revenue by charging $20 or $30 admission, and the city will get some money it desperately needs.


Why would anybody want to destroy the park lands that we have? That just doesn't make sense. Neither does telling condo developers to stop bringing tax payers into the city.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> I can't give you Torontocentric advice but I can give you practical advice.
> 
> Image is everything.
> You'll need money and/or innovative ways to get your message across
> ...


Solid advice. Thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, and I think you ought to do something about post 21 above, too, given that Ms Bussin is light years ahead of you in relevant experience, organization, self-promotion, experience, education, experience, and, above all (aside from experience), pretending to have ideas and pretending to care what other people think of those ideas and their own.

For example, we want to see the lake. Unless you are already working for the developers, this should be easy to understand and easy to sell.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Oh, and I think you ought to do something about post 21 above, too, given that Ms Bussin is light years ahead of you in relevant experience, organization, self-promotion, experience, education, experience, and, above all (aside from experience), pretending to have ideas and pretending to care what other people think of those ideas and their own.


Here are a few things about the incumbent:

http://www.livemusicguide.ca/beefsept.pdf


> Councilor Bussin is still ignoring all this. Obviously this matter is
> important to her constituents. When I ran against Councilor Bussin she
> told all those that attended the debate that evening, if we have any
> concerns or problems all we have to do is write or call her and she would
> ...


http://torontobluelemons.blogspot.com/2006/06/sandra-bussin-on-jane-pitfield-on.html


> And according to Bussin and her patrone David Miller all we have to do is spend more money.


http://www.beachesbluesfest.com/history.py


> Why has city councilor Sandra Bussin always been "difficult" when we have worked so hard, year after year, to put together a great Blues Fest?


http://www.votetoronto.ca/ward32record.html


> In a 24-17 vote, City Council voted to approve a 3-month trial of 132 Eucan garbage cans, to be placed throughout the city for public comment. The group that led opposition to the garbage cans, the Toronto Public Space Committee called this option a 'trojan horse' that would eventually bring the garbage bins into the city despite public opposition to more advertising on public space.
> 
> Voting FOR giant garbage cans: 24
> Balkissoon,* Bussin*, Carroll, Cho, De Baeremaeker, Del Grande, Di Giorgio, Grimes, Hall, Jenkins, Kelly, Li Preti, Mammoliti, Miller, Minnan-Wong, Nunziata, Ootes, Palacio, Pantalone, Pitfield, Soknacki, Stintz, Thompson, Watson





> A motion voting on whether or not to ban corporate and union donations from making municipal campaign contributions was a key part of the election finance reforms passed by City Council in September 2004.
> 
> Voting FOR corporate and union donations: 16
> Altobello, Ashton, Augimeri, *Bussin*, Di Giorgio, Giambrone, Grimes, Hall, Kelly, Li Preti, Lindsay Luby, Mammoliti, Milczyn, Moscoe, Rae, Saundercook.





HowEver said:


> For example, we want to see the lake.


You already can. Visit the beaches or sunnyside.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

A great article in the Toronto Sun today:

http://www.torontosun.com/News/2006/07/12/1681045.html


> The average commute in metro Toronto took 79 minutes for a round trip.
> 
> That’s the longest average commute in the country and works out to roughly two full weeks per year - or about the same amount of time many are allowed each year for vacation.
> 
> But despite the traffic headaches, Statistics Canada found it's quicker to drive than take public transit. Much quicker.


We need to fix the TTC.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

This is how serious the city council is about crime in this city:

http://www.torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2006/07/12/1680543-sun.html



> The Guardian Angels' first Canadian recruits got their wings last night despite an effort from City Hall to ground the ceremony.
> 
> Lou Hoffer, national director of Guardian Angels Canada, said Mayor David Miller and Police Chief Bill Blair should be ashamed.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> A great article in the Toronto Sun today:
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/News/2006/07/12/1681045.html
> 
> We need to fix the TTC.


send howard moscoe on a fact finding mission in new zealand for 5 years
that should help


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a shame that city council wastes so much money instead of intelligently expanding the TTC.

The subway lines should be under constant expansion. Instead of try to scrape up billions of dollars every 20 years to do a massive expansion, let's work in small, manageable steps.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

The only thing this council is serious about and has accomplished is giving themselves a raise.

What about the homeless? I see a whole lot has been accomplished judging by the number who live in the laneway beside me. How much has been spent on study after study? I was incredulous that when a woman from NYC's social dept came here to outline the success story of NYC that barely 6 members of council even showed up to listen. No one is suggesting we should adopt her whole plan but maybe, just maybe we could gain a few good ideas?

Mayor Miller is a joke. Interestingly he has time for his photo op leading the gay parade but he can't be bothered to spend even an hour listening to the Guardian Angels. Folks in my area can't wait for these folks to start patrolling. I haven't met a single person yet who is against them.(real people who LIVE in high crime areas) If you read otherwise then it's BS.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> It is completely unrealistic to believe that our small waterfront area is something that can easily enjoyed by 3 million + citizens. The majority of people are not going to travel from a distance just to get down to the beach. People want to stay in their neighbourhood.


This strikes me as a narrow, parochial view. If Toronto is to be a world-class city, then perhaps its people and politicians need to think beyond their neighbourhoods. A waterfront is a major public asset for the whole city, and in a day and age when it's less and less useful/important to industry, there's an opportunity to make it (or a major part of it) an asset that everyone can enjoy if they wish (which is not to say that everyone WILL decide to enjoy it).

In Toronto, you have a waterfront that is increasingly lined with high-rise condos and that was, as I remember it, generally uninviting and/or difficult to access even where there was something for the public. (I haven't checked it out on a while, so I'm going by other posters' words for confirmation that the situation is the same or worse.)

If you have some derelict industrial/port land, you don't need a single swimmable beach before you can get to work on making something interesting and publicly accessible out of your waterfront. You can make every activity land-based initially, if the water is too polluted. You don't need to start by creating something fully formed.

20 years ago, Montreal's Old Port was pretty boring. They were just starting on making it what it is now, and there was next to nothing. Mostly some old quays, minimally landscaped, where you could walk around. An occasional festival or concert. But it was an accessible, quiet place close to the water -- and people used it! 

Just people from the neighbourhood, you say? Nope. Back then, very few people lived in Old Montreal full time, and there still aren't all that many residents. Just about everybody who used the Old Port had to take the metro to get there. Most still do (except options like cycling are easier now), even though most Montreal neighbourhoods have loads of interesting things to do, and some have exceptional parks. But...people have the choice and they use it, instead of doing the same things in the same places over and over.

So I'm not sure where you get the idea that people want to stay in their neighbourhoods...but I believe it's far less accurate than you think it is. I also have to wonder: if you have thousands of people living in waterfront condos, isn't that a neighbourhood too? Shouldn't it have some greenspace...especially if people really DO want to stay in their neighbourhoods?



> It makes much more sense to develop park lands throughout the city. Why should downtown people get a wonderful waterfront development while the people at Yonge and Steeles get nothing?


The two aren't mutually exclusive.



> I didn't say pave it. We have beaches along the waterfront that need cleaning up. We have industrial land that isn't benefitting the city. Let's clean up those two messes first.


Sorry, I mean "pave it" as shorthand for "condos and commercial development."

But, sure, cleaning up messes is good regardless of the subsequent use of the land.



> I have no idea where you read that. Perhaps you are reading only what you want to read. I'm absolutely against pollution. I'm for implementing ideas that reduce pollution. Let's clean it up. Too many people get hung up on "Clean up the waterfront!". Let's clean up the beaches and parks we have. Let's clean up the Don River. Let's expand the facilities in the parks scattered throughout the city. Let's make it so people need only take a 5 minute TTC ride to enjoy some greenery. People shouldn't need to commute an hour downtown just to have a pleasant city.


OK, I seem to have misread you at some point. However, you've paid me the same favour. 

If you make a significant section of waterfront a recreational attraction (not just beaches), that doesn't mean you should ignore neighbourhood parks and amenities. I'm defending the idea of keeping a piece of waterfront as a public recreational asset vs. simply building condos and shops all along it. That doesn't mean you don't need recreational amenities elsewhere. (And it probably leaves lots of room for waterfront condos, too -- but why is it that they have to be towers that block lake views for everyone else? I don't know if you realize it, but you can achieve significant densities without erecting huge, cookie-cutter condo towers.)



> Why would anybody want to destroy the park lands that we have? That just doesn't make sense. Neither does telling condo developers to stop bringing tax payers into the city.


There are people everywhere -- usually a tiny minority, but sometimes quite a wealthy and powerful minority -- who would *love* to destroy existing parks, because they would love to get their hands on chunks of those parks to build residential projects. Somewhere in New York, there is a developer who dreams of acquiring a slice of wasted, uneconomic Central Park. And to be blunt, your attitude toward the waterfront reminded me of such people.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

City Councillor Williams said:


> It's a shame that city council wastes so much money instead of intelligently expanding the TTC.
> 
> The subway lines should be under constant expansion. Instead of try to scrape up billions of dollars every 20 years to do a massive expansion, let's work in small, manageable steps.



I'll give you one better... In Toronto, where a sizable portion of the population are knowledge workers in the downtown core. Why not provide businesses with a tax incentive to promote "telecommuting". This will reduce the the strain on the transportation system as less people will have to commute to work.

Businesses that are not currently leveraging "telecom" technologies can use the tax savings to invest in up front capital costs to expand their telecom infrastructure.

While this won't solve the transportation problem it certainly would reduce the stress on the system.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

adagio said:


> The only thing this council is serious about and has accomplished is giving themselves a raise.
> 
> What about the homeless? I see a whole lot has been accomplished judging by the number who live in the laneway beside me. How much has been spent on study after study? I was incredulous that when a woman from NYC's social dept came here to outline the success story of NYC that barely 6 members of council even showed up to listen. No one is suggesting we should adopt her whole plan but maybe, just maybe we could gain a few good ideas?
> 
> Mayor Miller is a joke. Interestingly he has time for his photo op leading the gay parade but he can't be bothered to spend even an hour listening to the Guardian Angels. Folks in my area can't wait for these folks to start patrolling. I haven't met a single person yet who is against them.(real people who LIVE in high crime areas) If you read otherwise then it's BS.


There seems to be a lot of apathy when it comes to dealing with poverty and crime in this city. Maybe it's because city councillors have it so nice, they don't see it as being a problem.

http://www.cbc.ca/toronto/story/to-homeless20060623.html


> City spending on homelessness hovers just below $160 million. According to the city census, that adds up to more than $31,000 per homeless person.


How is it that we are spending this much money on homeless people, yet they are still living on the streets?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

"telecommuting" redcues need for rental space in office towers which will then ask for lower tax assesments from the city

and we all know how much the city loves to reduce taxes

as for homeless, why not make each squatter on toronto island take in one homeless person


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> "telecommuting" redcues need for rental space in office towers which will then ask for lower tax assesments from the city
> 
> and we all know how much the city loves to reduce taxes


It's all about managing expectations when providing a service isn't it?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I didn't see anything wrong with Toronto's harbourfront the two times I've visited dowtown Toronto in the last couple years. You've got a nice walkway along it, and some sort of Entertainment area. You've got a few marinas and a few hotels along the water, I even stayed in one of the hotels. You can go to the Island and enjoy the harbour from there too. Sure you can't see it from your car on the Gardiner, but if you get out of your gas gusling car and walk around, you can see the harbour fine.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> as for homeless, why not make each squatter on toronto island take in one homeless person


 A lot of homeless people do need help off the streets. The question I would like answered is what do we do with the homeless who don't want to be helped?

What do we do with the mentally ill homeless who, without supervision and regular medical attention, simply return to living on the street? How much do we spend on cases like those? What about squeegee kids who don't want help? 

Does the city of Toronto have the authority to make living on the street illegal? Can we force some of these people off the streets?

There are a lot of questions that need to be answered. With 5,000 people living on the street, we need a serious plan. Rolling around in a truck at night handing out blankets doesn't solve anything.

Build shelters. Have sanitary cleaning facilities. Have on-site counselors. Get donated clothing. Find jobs for these people. Help them get going.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

Kosh said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with Toronto's harbourfront the two times I've visited dowtown Toronto in the last couple years. You've got a nice walkway along it, and some sort of Entertainment area. You've got a few marinas and a few hotels along the water, I even stayed in one of the hotels. You can go to the Island and enjoy the harbour from there too. Sure you can't see it from your car on the Gardiner, but if you get out of your gas gusling car and walk around, you can see the harbour fine.


The walk along harbour front is fun. Maybe bury some of the parking lots and get some fun commercial development down there. Take the distillery district. What a fantastic development that was.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Some excellent questions,CCW re: the homeless. All the ones around me do need some help and it's my opinion laws need to be changed. As it stands now they can't be forced off the street or compelled to take meds if necessary. That HAS to change. If they can clean up NYC we sure as heck could do it here too.

The NY plan wouldn't work in Toronto. The union wouldn't stand for it. In NYC, the homeless do menial work like picking up garbage on the street and in return they get clean, shared accommodation and food stubs. They also get all kinds of social help with addictions and mental illness. If someone doesn't want to be part of the program they have the choice of leaving the city or jail. They've adopted tough love and for the most part it's been a big success, so much so that many of those who were previously a nuisance are now gainfully employed in "real" city jobs.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

The problem with the homeless is that the solution is extremely politically incorrect: Mental Institutions.

Unfortunately we in North America are just soooo progressive that we would rather let themselves drink themselves to death on the street.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Trevor... said:


> The problem with the homeless is that the solution is extremely politically incorrect: Mental Institutions.
> 
> Unfortunately we in North America are just soooo progressive that we would rather let themselves drink themselves to death on the street.


You're SO right!!!

Since moving downtown, and being retired, I've spent some time talking with a few of the homeless. Just as a guess off the top of my head I'd say at least 75% have some mental and or addiction problem. The other 25% are genuinely down and out and with some housing and a job could be helped off the street. That other 75% need to be locked up and either weaned off their addiction or put in a mental ward. There a few who don't even know what planet they are on.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Trevor... said:


> The problem with the homeless is that the solution is extremely politically incorrect: Mental Institutions.
> 
> Unfortunately we in North America are just soooo progressive that we would rather let themselves drink themselves to death on the street.


let's not forget previous provincial governments turning off funds for said mental institutions


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, at the municipal level, we have no ability to make sweeping changes to the laws. We need to see what we can do. What bylaws can we enact to force people to get help?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

enforcing vagrancy laws is a good place to start.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

We have to be careful that this doesn't beomce a witch hunt against the homeless. We want to help these people off our streets, not just sweep the problem under the carpet.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

I was driving through the city the other day looking for a specific park. My wife was with me, and we couldn't find it. We got home, did the Google Maps thing, and found out we were looking in the wrong area all together.

I then thought, wouldn't it be cool to have on major street corner some kind of information "pillar" with directions to interesting things in the area. Make them useful to tourists just passing through, and local residents looking to explore their city.

I envision a 3 sided pillar, standing maybe 6 feet high, with a local TTC map, historical information about the area, and directions to local points of interest. Public parks, museums, tourist attractions, libraries, etc. These sorts of things

I'm not looking for some gawdy, back-lit, flyer magnet. I'm thinking something classy, maybe bronze-engraved plaques. Something durable, easy to up-keep. We could even wrap it around the existing street lamps at every city corner.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> We have to be careful that this doesn't beomce a witch hunt against the homeless. We want to help these people off our streets, not just sweep the problem under the carpet.


Which is exactly what is happening now. Lot's of folks making money from studies but no action happening. Maybe some are hoping if they study long enough the problem will go away.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> let's not forget previous provincial governments turning off funds for said mental institutions


When the root of a problem is so easily identified, not many will take actions to rectify the problem....


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I'm finding what you have to say nothing more than a grating mix of shallow nonsense and motherhood platitudes. I'm sure you are very sincere and well meaning, but City counsel already has enough opinionated people with half baked ideas. 

My advice to you is stop pretending to know what you are talking about when you don't, pick an issue close to your heart, and study it in depth until you really have the ability to make a cogent contribution.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> City counsel


double entendre?


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

nxnw said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm finding what you have to say nothing more than a grating mix of shallow nonsense and motherhood platitudes. I'm sure you are very sincere and well meaning, but City counsel already has enough opinionated people with half baked ideas.
> 
> My advice to you is stop pretending to know what you are talking about when you don't, pick an issue close to your heart, and study it in depth until you really have the ability to make a cogent contribution.


I don't think you are sorry at all. I get the sense that you have nothing positive to contribute to the process. I've come here to have an open discussion about issues important to Toronto, and this is what I get from you:



nxnw said:


> You may fit right in with some other members of council, holding opinions without knowing what you're talking about, but its nothing to be proud of.





nxnw said:


> Do you have any idea of what the problem is with the condos already built on the waterfront? Maybe you should be doing some reading and educating yourself on the issues, rather than just expressing platitudes and uninformed opinions.





nxnw said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm finding what you have to say nothing more than a grating mix of shallow nonsense and motherhood platitudes.


You haven't offered one idea about how to improve this city. You haven't added one positive thought to this thread. What am I passionate about? Doing something positive for the city of Toronto. I'll take the time to listen to people with positive thoughts and ideas. I have no time for you.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

City Councillor Williams, I think that you need a thicker skin...
People want to think that they are giving you ideas and that you are listening. Even if you have your programme prepared well in advance. 
It's great to have a vision (a global one) but votes are won by what you can do in peoples backyard....

I've knocked on over 10 000 doors in one campaign - the reception has been from bizarre to hostile. So when you go door to door, always have a handler/witness....

nxnw, you have to give some ideas and be prepared to argue them. Not everyone will agree with you. Always be "positive". 
For example, even if you that you'll have to raise taxes, never admit to it (even if it's not your fault), say that you'll do everything you can to relieve the tax burden.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> You haven't offered one idea about how to improve this city. You haven't added one positive thought to this thread. What am I passionate about? Doing something positive for the city of Toronto. I'll take the time to listen to people with positive thoughts and ideas. I have no time for you.


*YOU* have no time for *me*? Actually, it's the other way around. The "City Councillor Williams" thing is obnoxious enough, but you also talk like you already have power or influence, like we should care about having your ear. Right now, you're just a guy who is patently over his head. It's not my job to educate you and I don't care if I influence you. 

If you want to do "something positive for the city of Toronto", either find someone good to support, or educate yourself and keep silent on issues you don't understand.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> City Councillor Williams, I think that you need a thicker skin...


I do have a pretty thick skin. I made a promise to myself though that I would not do the "politician thing" of always smiling, nodding, pretending to care. You've offered some great advice AS. I'll definitely be knocking on doors.

If I don't get elected because of my bluntness, so be it. If people would rather have a representative that does the whole fake politician thing, I'll have to live with that.

I have nothing to lose by being honest.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Matt, on which date did you file nomination papers for this election?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

nxnw said:


> *YOU* have no time for *me*? Actually, it's the other way around.


Clearly you have plenty of time.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

We need better ttc service in the beaches. A bus running from Queen St E to Kingston Rd somewhere between Beech Ave and Fallingbrook is LONG overdue! Even if it was only rush hour service like 7-10am and 3-7pm. I know many carless beachers who could benefit from this...


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Matt, on which date did you file nomination papers for this election?


Sometime near the beginning of June, I believe. I'll have to check my records.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

City Councillor Williams said:


> Sometime near the beginning of June, I believe. I'll have to check my records.


Thanks, the general date is good enough for me.

I was just getting more curious to see if this was for real. Given your attitude and all, as well.

Also, I like your new avatar:









Although your statements above make it _seem _like you don't care if anyone can still see the lakefront along the Beaches, you are willing to provide us with one final view of it--albeit a tiny, online view.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the beaches. I would love to see improvements to the existing land, facilities, access. Better parking in the general area. More transit to increase tourism.

And you can see the list of Ward 32 candidates at:
http://app.toronto.ca/vote2006/findCandidatebyWard.do?officeType=2&ward=32

If anyone else has ever thought about getting into politics, I urge you to give this a shot. $100 nomination fee, and your name is on the ballot.

It doesn't take much to win either.

Take a look at this ward:
http://app.toronto.ca/vote2006/findCandidatebyWard.do?officeType=2&ward=30

Only one candidate. She barely won last time around. It was a close three way battle. Only 6500 votes got her in, in a riding with about 30,000 eligable voters.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey, you're in WikiPedia!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_municipal_election,_2006

(So is Sandra Bussin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandra_Bussin )



> Sandra Bussin is a city councillor in Toronto, Ontario. She represents the ward of Beaches—East York.
> 
> Since 2003 she has been one of three deputy mayors on city council. She was first elected as a councillor in 1998. Prior to her role as city councillor, Bussin served three terms, beginning in 1988, as a public school trustee for East Toronto.
> 
> She is best known in council as an environmentalist who championed the modernisation of the Ashbridge's Bay Water Filtration plant, among other initiatives. Her political alignment is left-leaning and she identifies with New Democratic Party views.


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

Wikipedia amazes me. Somebody updated it with my name before I even thought about it.

As for political leanings, unfortunately I don't identify with NDP views, which will make my job that much tougher in this area.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> I do have a pretty thick skin. I made a promise to myself though that I would not do the "politician thing" of always smiling, nodding, pretending to care.


The "rub" is that you do have to do some of the "politician thing". You have to pander to your audience. If you can find a way of doing that without compromising your ideas and vision, then you are ahead of the game.



City Councillor Williams said:


> I'll definitely be knocking on doors.


Have someone coach you if you can. It's a hard thing to start knocking on doors. 
Target the neighbourhoods that do vote. Have something in your hands to give (pamphlet or calling card). Have an assistant with a voting list (if you can get one), she/he will be able to read the voters body language and will be able to pre-qualify the voter (will vote yes for you, will vote no, undecided). This is important when you revisit and/or call them out to vote. 
If possible, get lawn signs, or signs. Ask if people would if you can place then on their property (remember that you may need permission papers first). The signs will discourage opponents if they see a row of them. 
Remember to limit your visit time with individual voters - a common tactic used is to try and keep a visiting opponent at your door as long as possible. This reduces the amount of time they have visiting. 
Remember, no slander. Be honest but vague. Start reading people - with some you can be blunt - but they will be the exception.



City Councillor Williams said:


> If I don't get elected because of my bluntness, so be it. If people would rather have a representative that does the whole fake politician thing, I'll have to live with that.


People want to back a winner. They want the salesman show. Soundbytes work. 




City Councillor Williams said:


> I have nothing to lose by being honest.


There is a fine line between honest and losing the election.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> As for political leanings, unfortunately I don't identify with NDP views, which will make my job that much tougher in this area.


Keep the larger federal/provincial aspect out of your campaign - you are at the municipal level. 
People do care less about municipal politics but it's one arena where they do have the greater amount of control and can change (to some extend).


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> Sometime near the beginning of June, I believe. I'll have to check my records.


Have you prepared a press release? 
You should. This PR should only contain that you are running. Don't announce anything else apart that you are working on your platform. 
It's too bad that your name starts with a "w" - likely means that you are on the bottom of the check-off list...

Seem your biggest competition is Bussin. She's working on getting volunteers, are you? 
I imagine she is well organized and prepared. This means that you'll have to use slightly non-tradional tactics. In the end, it's who will be able to get their vote out. 
Have you prepared a war-room for the day of the election? You'll either need a central location with lots of phones or many smaller locations. Do you have a driver(s) - any excuse is a good one not to vote...


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

City Councillor Williams said:


> It is completely unrealistic to believe that our small waterfront area is something that can easily enjoyed by 3 million + citizens. The majority of people are not going to travel from a distance just to get down to the beach. People want to stay in their neighbourhood. It makes much more sense to develop park lands throughout the city. Why should downtown people get a wonderful waterfront development while the people at Yonge and Steeles get nothing? Let's start with cleaning up the Don Valley. Imagine a clean, spacious, tree-packed park that cuts right through the center of the city. It would definitely be more accessible for more people than trying to pack them into the waterfront.
> 
> I didn't say pave it. We have beaches along the waterfront that need cleaning up. We have industrial land that isn't benefitting the city. Let's clean up those two messes first.
> 
> Why would anybody want to destroy the park lands that we have? That just doesn't make sense. Neither does telling condo developers to stop bringing tax payers into the city.


My parents used to take my familly and I down to the foot of Bathurst at the Western Gap back in the mid '80's to watch the boats sail through the Gap as well as watch the traffic from the Airport and the Ferry. There used to be a large park down there for the kids and when I mean large, it was the size of the entire block from the Lakeshore to the water. Lots of famillies used to drive down to take their kids to this park by the lake and watch the boats. This was an event every weekend. 

Unfortunately, money got in the way of happiness and now it is a condo, all paved up with gates and private drives. I guess my kids will never have the fun I did or enjoy the sights of Toronto that I saw when I was a kid.

MrVermin


----------



## City Councillor Williams (Jun 20, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> Have you prepared a press release?
> You should. This PR should only contain that you are running. Don't announce anything else apart that you are working on your platform.


Will do.



ArtistSeries said:


> It's too bad that your name starts with a "w" - likely means that you are on the bottom of the check-off list...


I contemplated changing my last name to Aardvark.  



ArtistSeries said:


> Seem your biggest competition is Bussin. She's working on getting volunteers, are you?


Oh yes. It's amazing how many friends come out of the woodwork eager to help in a political campaign. Makes me wonder where they all were whn I was moving.



ArtistSeries said:


> I imagine she is well organized and prepared. This means that you'll have to use slightly non-tradional tactics. In the end, it's who will be able to get their vote out.


I'm all about trying new tactics, taking a non-traditional approach, but ensuring I take the time to do the traditional things that work. Knock on doors, hand out literature, go to community events, etc.



ArtistSeries said:


> Have you prepared a war-room for the day of the election? You'll either need a central location with lots of phones or many smaller locations.


Scouting for locations in the Beaches. Can't open a campaign office until August 15 by law. Can only have one campaign office. Mayoral candiadtes can have up to four.



ArtistSeries said:


> Do you have a driver(s) - any excuse is a good one not to vote...


So far I've got 3 people who can drive for me, possibly 5.

Keep the advice coming!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

City Councillor Williams said:


> I'm all about trying new tactics, taking a non-traditional approach, but ensuring I take the time to do the traditional things that work. Knock on doors, hand out literature, go to community events, etc.


Here's a mix of something old/something new. 
Instead of leaving a pamphlet or card, try a door hanger instead. More visibility. 

Please note that the timing of placing these door hangers is up to you. It will depend on how you are doing in the polls and the weather - you do have volunteers ready to blitz, right?

What works best, it knocking on doors and *meeting people*. Not much of a secret.

Your voter turn out during advanced polls is your friend. Actually, it's a precursor to how the vote will go....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Better luck next time Matt. 547+ votes considering all the factors isn't too bad.



Toronto Star said:


> WARD 32 BEACHES-EAST YORK	40/41
> SANDRA BUSSIN	9962	69.74
> ERICA MAIER	1246	8.72
> JOHN LEWIS	1031	7.21
> ...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Ditto my sentiments. You gave it a good shot, which is what matters. Perhaps in the future you'll be back - and better than ever.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

you put your name on the ballot and took part in the process
congrats on giving it a shot !!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

And you weren't last, which is significant. Congrats on the good run!


----------

